# Molly Sims: Ihr Baby ist da



## beachkini (24 Juni 2012)

​
Seit Dienstag (19. Juni) ist das Familienglück für Molly Sims perfekt: Das Model und sein Ehemann Scott Stuber sind laut "usmagazine.com" Eltern eines gesunden Jungen geworden. Der Kleine wog bei der Geburt 3000 Gramm, ein Name ist jedoch noch nicht bekannt. Für die 39-Jährige ist es das erste Kind.

Bevor es soweit war, haben sich die werdenden Eltern angemessen auf den Familienzuwachs vorbereitet. "Wir haben unseren ersten Geburtsvorbereitungskurs gemacht. Ich schwöre bei Gott, dass Scott fast in Ohnmacht gefallen ist", sagt Sims.

Und natürlich wurde auch das Kinderzimmer fertig eingerichtet: "Es ist irgendwie unkonventionell geworden und auf eine moderne Weise chic. Wir haben es cool hergerichtet und es ist mein Lieblingszimmer", so das Model.

Zuletzt sagte Molly Sims noch gegenüber "People.com": "Ich bin schon so gespannt, meinen Sohn zu sehen und einfach seine Hand zu halten." Jetzt war es endlich soweit und eine Quelle erzählt: "Das Paar könnte nicht glücklicher sein." Nun darf man gespannt sein, für welchen Namen sich die stolzen Eltern entscheiden werden.

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...anniversary-party-new-york-16-05-2012-x8.html


----------



## Q (28 Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch, man musste sich ja auch schon fast Sorgen machen ob des gewaltigen Umfanges


----------

